# spinning silk



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have never experienced spinning silk in any form. For those who have used silk, tell me about the experience.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have spun Sari silk pain and with wool Liked the out come of the mix with wool by it's self it came out very not soft it was roving so it started out soft.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I LOVE spinning silk hankies or bells. I spin them very thin and ply. They are still lace weight when done. I have also spun 100% silk roving, ok to do, smooth as silk (ha, should I say smooth as a babies bottom?), shiny, drapey, beautiful. Blends are a lot of fun too - cashmere or yak/silk blends are luscious, silk/wool is strong, soft, and has some nice bounce and shine. I would imagine alpaca/silk would be luscious as well. Go for it!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I LOVE spinning silk hankies or bells. I spin them very thin and ply. They are still lace weight when done. I have also spun 100% silk roving, ok to do, smooth as silk (ha, should I say smooth as a babies bottom?), shiny, drapey, beautiful. Blends are a lot of fun too - cashmere or yak/silk blends are luscious, silk/wool is strong, soft, and has some nice bounce and shine. I would imagine alpaca/silk would be luscious as well. Go for it!!!


I have a silk hankie and some small amounts of silk. Think I will look for it. I think it would be nice with the alpaca I have too.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Silk hankies are like magic to prepare - you hold one little, thin, whisper thin piece of silk between two hands, put your thumbs from both sides into the middle, push a hole through, and pull your hands apart and apart. When it gets really thin in one place, break apart the circle, then continue to draft what's left into a long thin roving. When you spin it, keep your hands well apart - this is extremely long fiber. You can spin this super thin if you want - silk is very strong and doesn't break easily. Again, I will say have fun and enjoy the magic!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Silk hankies are like magic to prepare - you hold one little, thin, whisper thin piece of silk between two hands, put your thumbs from both sides into the middle, push a hole through, and pull your hands apart and apart. When it gets really thin in one place, break apart the circle, then continue to draft what's left into a long thin roving. When you spin it, keep your hands well apart - this is extremely long fiber. You can spin this super thin if you want - silk is very strong and doesn't break easily. Again, I will say have fun and enjoy the magic!


Thanks so much for the tips. Some time ago, I saw a segment on silk hankies and how to prepare the cocoons. Then I went to a Sheep and wool fest and found silk hankies. Guess it is about time I try it.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I spun mine from a hankie on one of my hand spindles


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Great info on spinning silk. Is there a special place that is best to buy silk hankies from?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Silk is lovely to spin. Hankies are a real kick to prepare and spin in public. People are so intrigued by the process. It has been my experience that dyed hankies are easier than undyed because the "worm spit" is more disolved and they are less sticky and prone to clump. They are incredibly easy to spin on a drop spindle, too.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Silk hankies probably come from pretty much the same place. Though I have prepared some myself, they didn't come out even close to as nice as the imported ones. Most places selling a variety of fiber to spin sell hankies or bells. Even my LYS has them for sale - it is possible to pull them into a thin roving and knit it unspun.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I LOVE spinning silk hankies or bells. I spin them very thin and ply. They are still lace weight when done. I have also spun 100% silk roving, ok to do, smooth as silk (ha, should I say smooth as a babies bottom?), shiny, drapey, beautiful. Blends are a lot of fun too - cashmere or yak/silk blends are luscious, silk/wool is strong, soft, and has some nice bounce and shine. I would imagine alpaca/silk would be luscious as well. Go for it!!!


Just finished spinning alpaca/silk blend. Lovely to spin, but needs to be plied as the alpaca tends to pull apart even with a high twist. Also just finished some merino/tussah silk blend, as a high twist laceweight singles. That's lovely and firm and will knit nicely as lace singles. No pics - they're currently dripping over the bath!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Post pictures when dry!!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Where do you get your silk to spin? Thanks to all who replied. Now I am eager to try silk spinning.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Right now, Paradise Fibers is having a sale, and they have some nice silks. Webs always has nice profuct. The Woolery. Gosh, there are lots. I won't vouch for low price comparisons, though. You can enjoy looking and comparing.... :sm01:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitpicks also has hankies I was looking there to. On my list to spin to.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Where do you get your silk to spin? Thanks to all who replied. Now I am eager to try silk spinning.


Camaj was having a 50% off sale,a couple of days ago, but looks like it is over. They do have a blend on sale. http://www.camajfiberarts.com/fab-fiber-box


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorite place to find silk hankies is Blue Moon Fiber Arts. The colors they offer are incredible, and they dye to order when you make your selection. I guarantee you will have a hard time deciding. Their prices are comparable with any other resources I have found. It was drafting the silk hankies and trying to ready it for knitting by rubbing my hands together with it that caused me to realize I really wanted it spun -- but I didn't know that at first. I knot a cowl for a friend with the roving-yarn I made, double stranding it with linen that matched a summer sweater my friend was knitting for herself. I liked the concept better than the result. I had hoped for something softer and brighter, but it will soften with use and washing. Anyway, this experience is what caused me to realize I wanted the silk "yarn" to be spun, and so researched and found drop spindles. Bought one and have just started trying to learn with the wool fibers that came with it. Thanks for the encouragement about spinning from the hankies-- I have a bunch left and look forward to trying it.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay, after getting inspired by this thread of comments, I took out the left over silk hankies I had from the above project (sorry the photo came out so huge) and drafted and spun a couple of them. It is SO much easier than the wool roving that came with the spindle! I am hooked on spinning silk now. How fun. That you for your encouragement.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Gardenpoet, let's see your silk spinning.!...and yes, I need to start posting photos, but not much spinning is getting done these days. :sm03:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok, here it is on top of the remaining silk hankies.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Spinning silk is going on my April project list. Great info and photos here.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Ok, here it is on top of the remaining silk hankies.


Your spinning id great you have come a long way. Enjoy spinning those hankies. They are on my list to spin. Now do you predraft them I'm thinking you should.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Absolutely predraft. The fibers are long, long, long. You can draft some as you spin, if you hold your hands well apart, but predrafting certainly makes things much easier. Remember, with the hankies, put your fingers through the middle of the hankie, and pull outward. That will start your predrafting.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement! I have some silk hankies sitting in my fiber stash and I will give this a try!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Okay, after getting inspired by this thread of comments, I took out the left over silk hankies I had from the above project (sorry the photo came out so huge) and drafted and spun a couple of them. It is SO much easier than the wool roving that came with the spindle! I am hooked on spinning silk now. How fun. That you for your encouragement.


You may find that after getting used to the drop spindle with silk that it is easier to spin wool and other fibers. The ease of the silk spinning make it much easier to learn the vagaries of the spindle.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

spins2knit said:


> You may find that after getting used to the drop spindle with silk that it is easier to spin wool and other fibers. The ease of the silk spinning make it much easier to learn the vagaries of the spindle.


I've used my drop spindle only about a dozen times, maybe less, having just gotten it a couple of weeks ago--and still find the silk much easier than the wool roving. Spinning is getting addicting, as I am sure you all well know!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

OH my goodness! Shall I say " you've come a long way" in your spinning!
It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Goodshepfarm said:


> OH my goodness! Shall I say " you've come a long way" in your spinning!
> It looks beautiful!!!


Thank you. I'm enjoying it a lot.
Wish I had more time.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

gardenpoet said:


> Thank you. I'm enjoying it a lot.
> Wish I had more time.


I thought I loved knitting, until I started spinning! Then I found true love!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I thought I loved knitting, until I started spinning! Then I found true love!


Double ditto!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

amoamarone said:


> Camaj was having a 50% off sale,a couple of days ago, but looks like it is over. They do have a blend on sale. http://www.camajfiberarts.com/fab-fiber-box


Here's what I got at the sale. So pretty!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Super yummy!! Will you show us when it is spun up?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Super yummy!! Will you show us when it is spun up?


Absolutely! It will be awhile. I have projects spinning on all three wheels.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It;s beautiful. How does it compare to other fibers in terms of properties, cost and results?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

gardenpoet said:


> It;s beautiful. How does it compare to other fibers in terms of properties, cost and results?


It was on half price sale at $6 an ounce. The colors are natural and it is combed top. I'm not sure about other properties, but if you can be more specific, I'll try to answer. I'm still learning.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe properties is not the right term, but I am curious about the characteristic of this fiber-- e.g, long fibers or short, soft, stretchy or not, etc etc. Thank you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Ok, here it is on top of the remaining silk hankies.


Your spinning is great and your cowl is so pretty. So glad you are having Spinning fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Here's what I got at the sale. So pretty!


Oh, yes.....that is beautiful! Looks so soft.


----------

